# HELP--- Where can i buy REAL BBS LM center caps and stickers ?



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i am looking to buy a set of 4 RED/gold BBS LM center caps and RED stickers !!
anyone know ???
please help...my caps were stolen...
thanks


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

felixy69 said:


> i am looking to buy a set of 4 RED/gold BBS LM center caps and RED stickers !!
> anyone know ???
> please help...my caps were stolen...
> thanks


http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/bbsramorxlor.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We have two options; 56mm diameter ($24 each) and 70mm diameter ($ 40 each). I'd encourage a quick measurement of the bore on your wheels to be sure !


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have two options; 56mm diameter ($24 each) and 70mm diameter ($ 40 each). I'd encourage a quick measurement of the bore on your wheels to be sure !


Ughh my Lm are
68mm
Should I get 70mm one then?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

felixy69 said:


> Ughh my Lm are
> 68mm
> Should I get 70mm one then?


I'd probably buy one and fiddle with it. Some guys have been able to sand down the tabs to make them work, but it will be trial and error


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

purems.com 

they will have what you need


----------

